

Ask HN: What happened to mailchimp.com? - crabasa

linode:~ ಠ_ಠ traceroute mailchimp.com
traceroute to mailchimp.com (205.201.132.123), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  23.92.24.2 (23.92.24.2)  0.376 ms  0.648 ms  0.717 ms
 2  10ge7-6.core3.fmt2.he.net (65.49.10.217)  5.576 ms  5.515 ms  5.586 ms
 3  10ge10-1.core1.sjc2.he.net (184.105.222.14)  7.909 ms  6.197 ms  6.185 ms
 4  206.111.6.165.ptr.us.xo.net (206.111.6.165)  0.782 ms  0.747 ms  0.724 ms
 5  207.88.14.233.ptr.us.xo.net (207.88.14.233)  68.965 ms  68.271 ms  67.666 ms
 6  vb15.rar3.dallas-tx.us.xo.net (207.88.12.45)  66.598 ms  65.937 ms  65.844 ms
 7  te-4-0-0.rar3.atlanta-ga.us.xo.net (207.88.12.1)  66.210 ms  66.229 ms  66.187 ms
 8  ae0d0.cir2.atlanta6-ga.us.xo.net (207.88.13.9)  63.997 ms  64.407 ms  64.392 ms
 9  67.106.215.22.ptr.us.xo.net (67.106.215.22)  64.042 ms  64.073 ms  64.442 ms
10  * * *
11  * * *
12  * * *
13  * * *
14  * * *
15  * * *
16  * * *
17  * * *
18  * * *
19  * * *
20  * * *
21  * * *
22  * * *
23  * * *
24  * * <i>
======
jgeorge
What are you asking about? The inability to traceroute to it isn't all that
surprising to me. Traceroute packets are dropped in a lot of places.

